# 2014 Application Process Debrief



## TheArsenal1886 (Mar 13, 2014)

Since the application process is starting to finally wind down this year, I'm interested in hearing from people who have endured the process this time around and wouldn't mind sharing a bit about how they feel afterwards.

I think it would be interesting to hear the things everybody is glad they did and the things they wish they had done.

Let off some steam! I think we could all learn a bit from everybody's individual experiences.


----------

